# what is the correct sleeping position after ET



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

Is it safe to sleep on one's back or side after et? i had been lying on my back only since et on tuesday, but i noticed that by friday, i develop this headache like my someone is using a drill tool on my head, my sister yesterday told me that i should only lie on my side as lying on my back will distrub blood flow to the embies.i slept only on my side today and i did not have any headache but my side ache as well, so is my sister right with her suggetion?


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,

you can sleep whatever side you like after ET, it makes no difference, just do what you normally do. 

Cozy


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry,

forgot to say. Good luck on your 2ww. I hope you get a BFP

Cozy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You can sleep any way you like....front, back, side....it really doesn't make any difference and won't effect bloodflow to embryos.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

thank you Minxy and Cozy


----------

